# Weak Posterior Deltoid



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

I have had an ongoing shoulder issue for some time now (some of you may remember from previous threads.)

I was speaking to someone fairly knowledgeable in the workout world who advised me it may be a weak posterior delts which is causing the shoulder to be fulled forward causing excessive friction on the shoulder.

I need a good excercise or two to work the posterior delts, isolating them as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> I have had an ongoing shoulder issue for some time now (some of you may remember from previous threads.)
> 
> I was speaking to someone fairly knowledgeable in the workout world who advised me it may be a weak posterior delts which is causing the shoulder to be fulled forward causing excessive friction on the shoulder.
> 
> ...


reverse fly's on the cable crossover. :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Completely bent over rows where you hold the edges of the plates not the bar and pull directly back so your elbows are on the same line as the back of your shoulders.

Can't go very heavy a 20kg plate per side is enough for most people.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

mal said:


> reverse fly's on the cable crossover. :thumb:


Tried that today, worked traps great, but didn't seem to hit shoulders?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> Tried that today, worked traps great, but didn't seem to hit shoulders?


Do them one arm at a time should take most of the traps out of the movement.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Completely bent over rows where you hold the edges of the plates not the bar and pull directly back so your elbows are on the same line as the back of your shoulders.
> 
> Can't go very heavy a 20kg plate per side is enough for most people.


So this would be a palms facing each other grip?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> So this would be a palms facing each other grip?


Yes, feels arkward and difficult but works well.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes, feels arkward and difficult but works well.


Thanks. Don't mind difficult, just ineffective!

On a different note- your profile pic? Are they Lats or wings??? :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> Thanks. Don't mind difficult, just ineffective!
> 
> On a different note- your profile pic? Are they Lats or wings??? :thumb:


Wings, i am half swan half man.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> Tried that today, worked traps great, but didn't seem to hit shoulders?


your using too much weight probably,remember its a very small muscle,

lower the weight and youl feel them working.light and strict.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Wings, i am half swan half man.


Must be birdseed. Maybe you can send me some?


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

mal said:


> your using too much weight probably,remember its a very small muscle,
> 
> lower the weight and youl feel them working.light and strict.


I was failing 8 - 10 range... is that too heavy?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> your using too much weight probably,remember its a very small muscle,
> 
> lower the weight and youl feel them working.light and strict.


May be for you mate may be for you:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep your elbows fixed and pivot from the shoulder. Try not to move your shoulder blades and this should reduce/minimalise your trap involvement. It's not a very big ROM but as mentioned it's a small muscle.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> I was failing 8 - 10 range... is that too heavy?


Depends on your form? like you said your traps were getting the benefit.

i use very light weight for a guy of my development,and as you can see from my avi i have world class delts


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Tommy Gun said:


> I have had an ongoing shoulder issue for some time now (some of you may remember from previous threads.)
> 
> I was speaking to someone fairly knowledgeable in the workout world who advised me it may be a weak posterior delts which is causing the shoulder to be fulled forward causing excessive friction on the shoulder.
> 
> ...


I'll put good odds on that you do too much chest work in relation to upper back work. You might need to cut down on chest work.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Work your:

posterior rotator cuff (infraspinatus/ teres minor)

lower/ middle traps

work on scapula setting and getting your shoulder girdle in the right position. Once you have this position then work your deltoids from there.

If you have tight anterior structures like pec minor, subscap then stretch them, and see the point above re: shoulder girdle position.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> I'll put good odds on that you do too much chest work in relation to upper back work. You might need to cut down on chest work.


This is often the case.

You can still work chest, just don't protract your shoudler girdle whilst doing it:thumb:

If you think about flies, most people when fatigued, will excessively round their shoulders to get to inner range (as in a cable crossover).

If you held had your shoulder girdle in a neutral position (ie held between protraction and retraction) this end position would not be possible. You'd still be gtrianing chest though.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

rear delt flys with palms down instead of palms facing each other worked well for isolating my rear delts - i feel it much more where i want to feel it.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Take a look at this, might help


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Try bent over dumbell flys with a light weight and hold at the top of each rep.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Completely bent over rows where you hold the edges of the plates not the bar and pull directly back so your elbows are on the same line as the back of your shoulders.
> 
> Can't go very heavy a 20kg plate per side is enough for most people.


This is a killer but they work :thumbup1:


----------

